# When is a Coach... Not?



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

If you improve then all is good


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Trust is the key to working with any coach. If you go in open minded the coach will be able to give you things to work on. Too many on this site have questioned the ability of good coaches. When you want to learn music, you go to a music teacher not Carnegie Hall. A good teacher will teach you the basics and evaluate your flaws, only if you do your homework will you improve. You will only improve if you practice and improve at your own pace.


----------



## MiddleRinger (Mar 22, 2015)

So i did get some coaching, and i highly recommend it! I got some great tips and corrections in my form that yielded immediate results. The most important things i can say are check your ego at the door, and dont be too hard on yourself, have fun with it!


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Great to hear. The hardest parts of improvement is checking your ego at the door and communication.


----------



## LakeHunter (Apr 5, 2017)

MiddleRinger said:


> Howdy all, so im going in to the local archery shop monday to get some coaching on my form and release, and since im pretty new at this im wondering... what should i look for to know the coach knows what he or she is talking about?


Get the help and then go home and practice, results do not always happen immediately. Good luck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I want my students to ask lots of questions because I want to be sure they understand what I'm telling them. If I get a student who won't talk and makes me do all the talking, I don't know if they get it or not.
For me coaching is a back and fourth exchange of information. I want to know how the shot feels and any concerns they have. We come to solutions together.

What I do not want them to do is argue or say "my uncle bob taught me to shoot and he said to do it THIS way"


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Great post and observation XForce. I'd add, that for me, the "I don't like to do it that way" matches the Uncle Bob coaching. :angry::teeth:

Arne


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Moebow said:


> Great post and observation XForce. I'd add, that for me, the "I don't like to do it that way" matches the Uncle Bob coaching. :angry::teeth:
> 
> Arne


So True, 
Or the ever popular, "it's not comfortable that way"


----------

